# Trying to purchase milia treatment



## fsumom456 (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi,

I hate to sound so stupid, but I was trying to buy the milia treatment, I went to the organic site mentioned in the thread and the naturalis site..tried to purchase, it did not have any info for credit card..maybe I had the wrong site. can you please tell me where you girls have gotten it....When I tried to order it looked like it went thru as an emal, and said that the price was in singapore dollars, so please confirm the price on this as well.

Thanks,

Pam


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 21, 2006)

i saw you made a second thread on this, but all you need to do is just bump this up to get answers






hopefully someone will be able to help soon.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm sorry, I have never used any milia treatments. I had a tiny one under my eye and one right under my browbone that was getting on my nerves. I asked my esthetician if I should see a dermatologist to have it removed and he told me he could do it. I was kinda nervous but told him to go ahead. It hurt a little but not too bad and he was able to remove it pretty quick. I'm glad they're gone and hopefully they won't come back.


----------



## divadee62 (Jun 24, 2006)

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/showthread.php?t=8892


----------



## Denicelpz (Jun 25, 2006)

Can some one place the web site to purchase the milia treatment?Thanks


----------

